# Using a Manual Nikkor lens on a D90???



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

It's a 200mm/f.4 I used with my Fe back in the 80's. What aperture should I set the lens to to make it work with my new rig? Wide open, or something else?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

On the D90 you will have to use that lens in pure manual mode. Use what ever aperture the composition requires and adjust the shutter speed to get the exposure right..


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

So, I can just use it like I used to use it.  Thanks Arlon....


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Exactly, just be sure it isn't a pre AI lens. There is a little prong on the side of the lens mount that will be damaged if you mount a pre AI lens on the D90. Your lens from the 80's is probably fine. I'll post a picture later this evening to show what I mean.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Here is where the problem occurs with some older lenses. This lens has been filed down to clear the metering prong (filed far enough to be able to twist the lens onto the mount).

click images for larger views.


Close up of the filed area:


If your lens has a tab on the mounting ring like this it should be good to go.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for taking the time to post those for me, Arlon. Mine does have the tab and it is working just fine. My biggest problem is getting spoiled by the 18-105. I am getting too lazy to change lenses.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I really like my old manual lenses. Some really good ones are available for peanuts..


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Great show-n-tell. Thanks Arlon.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

As an FYI, You can buy adapters to mount almost any lens to the newer bodies. I have a Maymia 80mm and a Yashica 24mm I use with both of my canon bodies. Some of the more expensive adapters will have focus conformation chips that will make the camera beep when its in focus, great for older eyes. 
As Arlon stated there are some really great manual lens out the for very little money that will yield some great results.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

MT Stringer said:


> Great show-n-tell. Thanks Arlon.


....x2, good job. Very interesting, and I shoot Canon. lol...


----------

